# 늦은 건 아니겠죠



## idialegre

I'm (still) translating a song, and I have a question about the line

늦은 건 아니겠죠

(The context is:

늦은 건 아니겠죠

세상이 크고 넓어서 숨은 그대를 미처 못본건 아니겠죠 )

I understand the line as meaning, "It won't be too late, will it?" Is that correct?

And what is the difference between  늦은 건 아니겠죠  and

늦지 않겠죠 ?

감사합니다 !


----------



## loox99

well, in my opinion 늦은건 아니겠죠 means like 'I'm afraid I might be too late.'

and 늦지 않겠죠? is an interrogative which can be translated like 'you won't be late? will you?' or 'I hope you're not too late'.


----------



## oloekis

I think 
늦은 건 아니겠죠? can be "I am not late, am I?" 

and 늦지 않겠죠? can be "It won't be late, will it?" (In both sentences "subject" can be changed flexibly in Korean language)

Well in Korean, two are not that different, possibly both can be used before the arrival. But depending on who is speaking, the result can be changed.

Suppose there are three people. Awaiter, latecomer and their acquaintance.
Awaiter can say "늦지 않겠죠?" to acquaintance while waiting and thinking latecomer.(so the subject would be "latecomer") 
But in most of time it would be somewhat awkward if awaiter say "늦은 건 아니겠죠" in this situation. If "늦은 건 아니겠죠?" can be said in this situation, latecomer is not the person awaiter is looking forward to see. 

Go back to the first situation that awaiter is waiting the latecomer, and now the acquiantance is with latecomer. 
And latecomer can say both "늦은건 아니겠죠?" and "늦지 않겠죠?". (Also the subject would be "latecomer" himself/herself) 


More possible situations can be exist so I just took one possibility I can think of.
Hope it won't be too rambling. 


PS. " Too = 너무 "


----------



## idialegre

Thank you both!


----------

